# GO TWINS



## oldsam (Oct 3, 2009)

GO TWINS...WATCHING HERE IN IOWA, NO HUNTING SEASONS OPEN, SO DOING THE NEXT BEST THING !!!!! THEN WE WILL GO WORK WITH THE PUP AGAIN


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

they better make it happen tomorrow !!!!!!!!!


----------

